# 3 Year Old Conductor



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this amazing 3 year old conducting in his living room while being filmed, and hes actually doing it properly for the most part. He know the music in detail even uses proper entrances. More energy than I've seen in any other conductor:






So much fun! If only more conductor would pick their nose halfway through performances and roll around on the floor in hysterics at the finale!

EDIT: Just found more videos of him conducting Brahms:


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hilarious! . I wonder if he's emulating a particular conductor? 

This could work the other way - clips of adult conductors having juvenile tantrums


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Isn't he just spectacular??


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Amusingly spectacular, indeed. Pretty charismatic.

Karajanish flavour, isn't it?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My favorite part is right before the fourth movement starts, when he knows it's coming and gets really excited. And then near the end when you can hear him say "It's my favorite part!" He obviously loves it , and hopefully his parents don't end up taking all the joy out of music for him by pushing him too hard in their attempts to foster his talent.

It reminds me of an outdoor concert I went to last summer where they played the New World Symphony. On the picnic blanket next to us, there was a little girl, probably about two years old. She danced wildly throughout the fast sections and squealed and clapped her hands at the climax of the fourth movement. It's cool when little kids get really excited about music. Their uninhibited enthusiasm is refreshing. I often feel like reacting the way they do, but I'm far too old for it to be cute.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> ... I often feel like reacting the way they do, but I'm far too old for it to be cute.


Don't say that. You're never too old ..


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

He's a Suzuki violinist too. He's got really good rhythm and timing for an 3 year old (better than some 10 year olds I know)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! Amazing. He is lovely! I couldn't stop laughing at the end, and rushed to show the video to my wife. Thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I enjoyed it, it bought a smile to my face!...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

His parents are right *******s for posting this on YT for posterity to see.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Must be Bernstein when he was three.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

*Grown up and yound at heart*



Meaghan said:


> ... I often feel like reacting the way they do, but I'm far too old for it to be cute.





sospiro said:


> Don't say that. You're never too old ..


Well, a grown up can feel young at heart, alright; but cannot compete with a 3-year old for cuteness.


----------

